# Winter Weather Resumes September 15h...



## billski (May 30, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

Once they start playing Will Smiths...Summertime on the radio..you know winter is over..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Once they start playing Will Smiths...Summertime on the radio..you know winter is over..


Or this classic


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

I have this song in my head so I'm passing it on to you guys..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 30, 2009)

A really crappy homemade video version of the song...best I could find.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> A really crappy homemade video version of the song...best I could find.



Nice..I used to listen to Sublime almost daily...

Bananarama has nothing on DJ Farock..


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll bet that they'll be some earn your turns being made right around October 1st as I'll be at a dental meeting in Hawaii then


----------

